# Pole light bolt patterns



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I would install new 19" hilti epoxy anchors.

you get can them in 3/4" and 1" ....fit most poles

cut off old bolts
drill holes
clean holes
clean holes again
clean holes again
take lunch

clean holes one more time
clean holes just for ****s and giggles
epoxy and put bolts in hole.

if they fail you did not clean the holes good enough


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Tonedeaf said:


> I would install new 19" hilti epoxy anchors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes , it seems I’m heading this way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

How tall are the poles?
What are they made of?
How many heads?
What kind of wind do you see in your area?
What diameter are the pole bases?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Cow said:


> How tall are the poles?
> What are they made of?
> How many heads?
> What kind of wind do you see in your area?
> What diameter are the pole bases?




105” pole
aluminum
Single head led ufo style
wind is minimal but can get high during storms
pole bases are 12”

They are currently a 3-bolt triangular pattern approx 8” spread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Those are babies.

The Hilti epoxy system is the way I'd go.

The only wind factor that ever counts is the WORST weather.

That's what blows your stuff down.

BTW, am I right: the top of the pole bases is BELOW ground level?

That'd never fly around here.

We'd be forced to build the base up -- quite a bit.

The whole deal looks fouled up. Someone got their elevations all wrong.

(Which is actually very common in rough field work.)

(Stories could be told.)


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a pretty light pole then.



In that case I'd probably go the route of epoxying anchors also. We've done it a couple times with allthread and epoxy, and the poles are still standing with no issues from when we did it a few years ago.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Draw the layout and get a min 5/8" steel plate drilled 7 holes from a local machine shop = quickest solution unless you find that pole.

Can you give us a photo of one of the original poles?

Any chance there are drawings from that work which would show pole manufacturer & model #?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Draw the layout and get a min 5/8" steel plate drilled 7 holes from a local machine shop = quickest solution unless you find that pole.
> 
> Can you give us a photo of one of the original poles?
> 
> Any chance there are drawings from that work which would show pole manufacturer & model #?




I’ve tried to get info on the original install, but that hasn’t been easy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Being below ground level did they corrode? They will probably do it again.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

drsparky said:


> Being below ground level did they corrode? They will probably do it again.




Yes 1 out of 18 did. 

They are 16 yrs old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MikeFL said:


> Draw the layout and get a min 5/8" steel plate drilled 7 holes from a local machine shop = quickest solution unless you find that pole.
> 
> Can you give us a photo of one of the original poles?
> 
> Any chance there are drawings from that work which would show pole manufacturer & model #?


I like this idea, only I'd get 3 holes drilled, 4 holes drilled and tapped.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

WronGun said:


> Yes 1 out of 18 did.
> 
> They are 16 yrs old
> 
> ...


I'd call that fair wear and tear.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

No info on any of the other poles?
Sticker or embossing inside the handhole maybe?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> No info on any of the other poles?
> Sticker or embossing inside the handhole maybe?




Haven’t found anything any where. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> Draw the layout and get a min 5/8" steel plate drilled 7 holes from a local machine shop = quickest solution unless you find that pole.
> 
> Can you give us a photo of one of the original poles?
> 
> Any chance there are drawings from that work which would show pole manufacturer & model #?


That's what we used to do. Local welder made up the plates.

Like you said, usually the mfr is stamped (or stickered ) on the hand hole door.


----------

